# Dong Family Taijiquan Articles in Black Belt Magazine



## fyn5000 (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet (did a search and got no results), but Google Books has all the issues of Black Belt magazine online.  In these issues you can find 5 articles on Dong Family Taijiquan.  July 1967 - The "Grand Ultimate Fist" of Tai Chi Chuan,  August 1972 - Tai Chi Chuan - Art  of Passive Resistance, September 1972 - Tai Chi Chuan Part II, June 1976 - Tai Chi for Self Defense, and December 1984 - Tai Chi Chuan - Who Says It Can't Work On The Streets. 

Enjoy.

Fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2010)

WHAT!!!

No Links


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 25, 2010)

Forgive me :uhohh: - It was late when I posted and I get up at 4:30 in the morning and I wanted to get to sleep ...

The Links:

July 1967 - Go to page 18 
August 1972 - Go to page 14
September 1972 - Go to page 45
June 1976 - Go to page 20
December 1984 - Go to page 50

Enjoy 

Fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank You

There are other, rather impressive, articles there as well

And I believe I once owned the September 1972 issue...when it w was new, I remember the cover.


----------



## mograph (Jun 28, 2010)

Tai Chi was around in 1967? I thought there was only Karate and Kung Fu! 

Thanks for the great articles!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2010)

mograph said:


> Tai Chi was around in 1967? I thought there was only Karate and Kung Fu!
> 
> Thanks for the great articles!


 

Don't forget Judo....there was Judo back then too


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 2, 2010)

Besides the interesting articles, it's fun to read the advertisements, letters to the editor, and the news items. 

I haven't checked if other martial art magazines are in Google Books (like Inside Kung Fu), but perhaps I'll do that this weekend.  There have been quite a few martial art magazines that have come and gone, and except for some issues on sale at Ebay, it's hard to come across them.  Maybe someday those magazines will show up in Google Books.  

fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2010)

Per my sifu there is one article by Tung Fu Ling that was done before 1967. 

I will be checking for that myself.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 2, 2010)

Cool.  

I did find a short News note in the October 1966 issue (I thinks that's the correct issue) that announced Tung Fu Ling was coming to the United States to do a series of seminars.  

Fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2010)

fyn5000 said:


> Cool.
> 
> I did find a short News note in the October 1966 issue (I thinks that's the correct issue) that announced Tung Fu Ling was coming to the United States to do a series of seminars.
> 
> Fyn


 
He was in Hawaii prior to that but he came to the Mainland around that time.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 16, 2010)

I couldn't find any other martial arts magazines in Google Books when I did a search.  There might be some, but the search parameters I was using didn't bring any up.

fyn


----------

